# SD Card problems?



## Todd W (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been having problems with my fascinate over the past few weeks. I flashed ICS when it first was ported and I think that's when it started, though I can't be certain. It seems to be freezing up alot, alot of random reboots, and FCs. It does seem to be worse with ICS though it does do it with MIUI and SC. I'm on ICS now and it'll freeze up and start vibrating in short pulses. I was in the car tonight (in the dark) and noticed that when it did that the screen was real dim and it finally rebooted on it's own. I'm wondering now that since it does it on different roms if I've got an SD card problem. When I do connect it to the laptop it does pop-up a window saying there may be a problem with the card, scan or continue. It has done that for a while though. Could it be the card?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Todd W said:


> I've been having problems with my fascinate over the past few weeks. I flashed ICS when it first was ported and I think that's when it started, though I can't be certain. It seems to be freezing up alot, alot of random reboots, and FCs. It does seem to be worse with ICS though it does do it with MIUI and SC. I'm on ICS now and it'll freeze up and start vibrating in short pulses. I was in the car tonight (in the dark) and noticed that when it did that the screen was real dim and it finally rebooted on it's own. I'm wondering now that since it does it on different roms if I've got an SD card problem. When I do connect it to the laptop it does pop-up a window saying there may be a problem with the card, scan or continue. It has done that for a while though. Could it be the card?


If its saying that , I would assume you have an sd card problem.

What type card are you using?

I havent had the same problems you've had but after changing to an class 10 sd card ive had no problems at all

I guess you have reformatted the card also


----------



## Todd W (Aug 13, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> If its saying that , I would assume you have an sd card problem.
> 
> What type card are you using?
> 
> ...


It's the original Samsung 16g card. I haven't reformatted the card though. I guess I should copy everything off the card onto the laptop and try reformatting, right? Or just replace the card? Exactly how do I reformat and reload it safely?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Todd W said:


> It's the original Samsung 16g card. I haven't reformatted the card though. I guess I should copy everything off the card onto the laptop and try reformatting, right? Or just replace the card? Exactly how do I reformat and reload it safely?


You can copy your files to a disk. After reformat transfer back to sd card.

plug your sd card into adapter go to start in left corner of lap top look for drive E right click and look for reformat.

Prob be your best bet to get a class 10 sd card if reformat doesnt work


----------



## Todd W (Aug 13, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> You can copy your files to a disk. After reformat transfer back to sd card.
> 
> plug your sd card into adapter go to start in left corner of lap top look for drive E right click and look for reformat.
> 
> Prob be your best bet to get a class 10 sd card if reformat doesnt work


Do I need to copy the entire card and then copy it back or what?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Todd W said:


> Do I need to copy the entire card and then copy it back or what?


I would save what you copied and start over fresh and see if it works first,,, if it does work then copy files back to sd card


----------

